# The Divorced Barbie Doll



## David H (Apr 4, 2011)

One day a father gets out of work and on his way home he suddenly remembers that it?s his daughter?s birthday.


He pulls over to a Toy Shop and asks the sales person, ?How much for one of those Barbie?s in the display window??


The salesperson answers, ?Which one do you mean, Sir??


We have:
. 
Work Out Barbie for *?19.95,* 
.
Shopping Barbie for *?19.95,* 
.
Beach Barbie for *?19.95,* 
.
Disco Barbie for *?19.95,* 
.
Ballerina Barbie for *?19.95,* 
.
Astronaut Barbie for *?19.95,* 
.
Skater Barbie for *?19.95,* 
.
and Divorced Barbie for *?265.95′.*


The amazed father asks: *?It?s what?!*


Why is the Divorced Barbie *?265.95 *and the others only *?19.95??*


The annoyed salesperson rolls her eyes, sighs, and answers: ?Sir?.,Divorced Barbie  
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
comes with:
.
.
.
. 
Ken?s Car,
. 
Ken?s House,
. 
Ken?s Boat,
. 
Ken?s Furniture,
. 
Ken?s Computer,
. 
one of Ken?s Friends,
.
what else do you want ?*


----------



## Caroline (Apr 6, 2011)

And I can understand why Ken divorced Barbie, it was alll those barbed comments....


----------

